# from the department of built a better snow cat



## Pontoon Princess

kinda fun to see how creative people can get...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

more creations


----------



## Melensdad

Not sure I'd want to be seen with most of the others you posted but I like the 3 VW homebuilt cats.

The VW pick up is my favorite!


The Ford "PP&L" Bronco with the tracks is not bad either.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

more


----------



## Snowy Rivers

AS many ideas as there are folks out there wanting to make something happen....

Some are quite inovative...others, ahhhh..OK....THEY HAD FUN


----------



## Melensdad

Pontoon Princess said:


> more



The Snowtrac photo you posted in the 3rd post of this thread is mine*!  That photo was taken in my front yard!

Photos below taken on my property.  

_* My former Snowtrac as I sold it a few years ago.  It lives in Canada now._​


----------



## Pontoon Princess

even retro design on a tucker is interesting


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Princess said:


> even re-design on a tucker pontoon is interesting



photo now attached


----------



## mtncrawler

What do you know about the 3rd one with the red stamped steel wheels? Back in the 80's the was a machine very similar to this on display at the Winter Park ski area. It was in poor condition, built on a 4-wheel drive chassis. Thought it was pretty neat then and still do.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mtncrawler said:


> What do you know about the 3rd one with the red stamped steel wheels? Back in the 80's the was a machine very similar to this on display at the Winter Park ski area. It was in poor condition, built on a 4-wheel drive chassis. Thought it was pretty neat then and still do.



hmmmmm, interesting once you start looking at it, first I do not know where it is and or who owns it, 

it has a Model A Ford engine and transmission, 4 lug wheels are a bit different, they kinda look like wheels from the mid to late 1930's, a very common design, through all of them, for the most part, were 5 lug

seems the owner has built new tracks and has it in runnable condition, 

I think it looks like many preproduction/home made snow cats build in the 30's, 40's and 50's... 

all-n-all fun machine


----------



## RRose

I really dig the Bronco Princess posted - but I think this one is my favorite:


----------



## Backyardski

We passed a Snobear on our way back from a Mother’s Day hike. 

It looks like it would be good on a packed trail or frozen lake. Self propelled ice shanty!

http://snobearcanada.com/


----------



## Pontoon Princess

to help ease the stresses, a couple more home built snow cats...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

another one


----------



## Pontoon Princess

another one...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

another one.....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

another one.........


----------



## Pontoon Princess

one more


----------



## Snowy Rivers

A lot of folks's dreams brought to reality.....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

instantly thought of ........


----------



## 300 H and H

Backyardski said:


> We passed a Snobear on our way back from a Mother’s Day hike.
> 
> It looks like it would be good on a packed trail or frozen lake. Self propelled ice shanty!
> 
> http://snobearcanada.com/



The first year I had my Snow Trac one of these appeared on Lake Okaboji in Iowa. I was running my machine on the lake, and saw him coming across at an angle to the direction I was going. I made a bee line towards him and got there just as he had stopped. I watched as they let the suspension down, and the floor of the machine settled down flat to the ice. I could see the occupants in the windows, as the looked at me in the Snow Trac. Always wished I would have gotten out and talked to them, but I had several people with me who just wanted a ride. I bet they are a killer rig for ice fishing...
Some have fold down bunks so you can spend the night out on the ice. Pretty pricy unit, around 30K if I remember correctly.. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Cidertom

and currently on ebay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/174349475096


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and,
here is another to add to the growing list of home made go away where machine, this one is out of Idaho and yup, it is for sale over on facebook, starting bid is $2475.00...


----------



## DAVENET

Add a pair of your skis out front and off to the races you go!


----------



## 1boringguy

It comes with skis ?

Couldn't figure out how to copy the direct link for this so just have to scroll down to it. There's a video of it in action too. Its close to me if anyone wants me to go test drive it ?








						November 18th, 2020 End of Year Auction | Rod Fivecoat Auctions
					

Buy At Auction. Location, Preview Days, Load Out Times, We Are a Full Service Auction Company, No Shipping, Business Hours, Enclosed Cargo Trailer, 2--2" Ball Hitches, Pallet of Decorative Stone, Commercial Christmas Tree Decoration, 2007 Toyota Prius, 1958 Resorter Boat, Goat or Sheep Feeder...



					rodfivecoatauctions.hibid.com


----------



## Pontoon Princess

kinda like the ford pickup


----------

